# R.I.P. Corsair Force 120GB2!



## hulkhardy1 (17. Januar 2011)

Tja was soll ich sagen nach dreieinhalb Monaten ist meine SSD tot! Das einzige was mich wirklich an der Sache stört ist das man keine Wahrnung von den SMART Werten erhalten hat so wie bei ner HDD das man vorgewahrn ist. Mein PC bleibt jetzt sogar im Post  Screen hängen und will garnicht mehr hoch fahren wenn die SSD drann ist. Hab vor einem Monat Trim abgeschalltet und mein letztes Fazit lautet hatte bis zum Schluss keine Einbrücher der Schreibrate was mich zu der Erkentnis bringt das SF den Trim Befehl nicht anwendet!


----------



## rabe08 (18. Januar 2011)

RMA und ab dafür...

zum Thema Trim: es ist nix zu finden, wie SF das handhabt. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Dinger ein OS-unabhängiges GC fahren. Lt. Schriftverkehr mit OCZ haben die Dinger GC, war überhaupt keine Frage für OCZ. Da OCZ ein gutes und nahes Verhältnis zu Sandforce hat, hat dieses meine Vermutung noch unterstützt. 

Wie gesagt, meine ganz persönliche Vermutung...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (18. Januar 2011)

Bitte eine RMA durchführen, ich kann mir das nur durch einen Controllerdefekt selbst erklären, das würde auch die fehlende SMART Info Warnungerklären, da alles I.O. ist nur der Controller sich verabschidet hat, oder die Spannungsphase - definitiv ein Fertigungsfehler. Aüßerst selten aber nicht kompltett auszuschließen.

Ich denke das OCZ sich hier selbst nicht ganz schlüssig ist:
Garbage Collection bei Vertex 2

aber unabhängig davon, GC ist auf der SF aktiv, jedoch nur für den internen Controller Speicher - nicht jedoch für die Speicherbereiche der Kundendaten, da dies auf basis der DuraWrite Technik nie zum Einsatz kommen könnte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Januar 2011)

War schon heftig die ganze Sache, ohne Vorwarnung im Windows plötzlich ein Bluescreen dann einen neu Start und im Bios Postscreen hängen geblieben, aus die Maus. Jo war heute Morgen bei Arlt sie hatten leider keinen Ersatz da, muss wohl bis Donnerstag warten wenn wieder Wareneingang ist. Aber dennoch denke ich das der SF Controller den Trim Befehl nicht ausführt und aus Marketing Gründen schweigt SF dazu.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. Januar 2011)

Ich kann nur das sagen was ich technisch an Informationen hierzu habe, diese beruhen sehr stark auf SandForce aber auch auf eigenen Tests.

Aktuell bin ich noch bei den Langzeit-Belastungstests:

Force F120 Belastungs- & Langzeit- Test! - Newsticker... - MassGate.eu

Was Trim funktionalität angeht hängt es sehr stark von der intensität der "Überschreibungszyklen" in den ersten 3 Monaten wird man dort noch nicht so viel merken.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Januar 2011)

Sooooo Austausch SSD habe ich so eben bekommen, mal sehen was ich mit ihr so anstelle. Weil schonen werde ich die auch nicht, da muss die einfach ab können und ich glaub auch nicht das die kaputt ging weil ich sie so gequält habe.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (22. Januar 2011)

korrekt - das muss die SSD verkraften!  
Performance Baugruppe ist ganz klar für Beanspruchung auch gebaut


----------

